# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Kuhli loach

## joe

Does the Kuhli loach eat snails? Also, does it dig out plants or eat them?  :Smug:  Thinking of adding some of these cute buggers in tank  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## juggler

Not likely to eat snails. But they compete for the same leftover food as the snails. So can keep the snail population in check. My MTS population seem to have gone down since i added about 10+ of those Kuhli Loach into the 5ft tank.

I used to keep hairgrass and the Kuhli Loach looked like snakes in the grass. Quite interesting.

Go for it. They are cheap and nice.

----------


## benny

In my experience, they do not eat snails at all. And they are not strong enough to uproot plants like hairgrass. Pretty good.

Cheers,

----------


## joe

Mai tu liao  :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## GaspingGurami

If you see those black khuli at the LFS, don't pass it over to choose the cuter banded ones. In the LFS, they normally look pale and ashen.

I once accidentally scooped up one black one and was too lazy to take it out of the cup so I bought it home. Now, looking at the ball of banded khulis, I begin to appreciate the true beauty of the black one and wish I had chosen more.

BTW, get a big bunch of khulis at a time. They are rather sensitive at the beginning, but once they're acclimated, they're as tough as the best of your fishes. But when they are few in numbers, they disappear and you don't see them come out to play... They probably understand the Hokkien term "borrow courage".  :Wink:  So initial big bunch is good insurance against this.

----------


## joe

Thanks guys for the inputs!!!  :Smug:  Now anyone seen them? I've checked Ben, Fu Wo, NA, Colourful and Keong Siong all dun have.

----------


## Quixotic

> Thanks guys for the inputs!!!  Now anyone seen them? I've checked Ben, Fu Wo, NA, Colourful and Keong Siong all dun have.


They were at C328 about a week back. In the plastic tanks on the floor at the right side of the shop. Not sure if they are still there since.

Otherwise, can try the middle shop of C328. They do have some from time to time.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Saw some at Nanyang during the New Year, a couple at C238 last week

----------


## juggler

Yishun AquaStar (Blk 934?) sells them usually. Can call them to check if there's stock.

----------

